# Testing Libre tomorow



## HOBIE (Nov 29, 2014)

I am planning on giving the Libra a test to tomorrow with a bike ride.         I am so so pleased with it & have a nurse app on Monday & have had some of the best figures for a lot of years. Hope weather is kind


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 29, 2014)

Should be "Libre"


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 30, 2014)

Only did a couple of miles on peddle bike & Libre performed well. Never mind a GPS on bike you need a holder for Libre on the bars ! Brill


----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2014)

Good to hear it went well Hobie. I'm hoping to discover what happens to me when I exercise, so hoping I do get on the trial for it!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 30, 2014)

I hope you get to use it too Northy. I have always just got on with things & NEVER let Diabetes stop me. Once I had Fifty candles burning on my cake I have calmed a little. This gives you "Wings" & cant wait till nxt Sunday to give it another try. Had a perfect day on sat with brill results


----------

